# How to battle high bad cholesterol and high triglycerides successfully?



## myownway (Dec 5, 2013)

My wife recently had her blood lipid profile done and although her HDL is at a very good level (well over the recommended amount), her triglyceride levels are quite high and so is her VLDL/LDL (actually, the actual count was not possible to obtain due to high level of triglycerides). Mine are a bit elevated too, though not as much. Therefore I'm asking everyone, who had that problem in the future of has it now:

*Out of your experience, what is the most successful way of battling high levels of triglycerides (and VLDL/LDL too)? *And I'm interested most in ways that don't involve taking prescription medicines - herbs, food choices, lifestyle changes and the like. And when it comes to medicines, I'd be also really thankful if anyone told me how well they worked - I mean how efficient they were and how bad were the side effects. If someone doesn't want to post such info publicly but is willing to share, I'd be thankful for a PM too.


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 5, 2013)

A combination of regular exercise and eating better (for me) brought my lipid profile back into a healthy range. I have metabolic syndrome, so not only is it important for me to keep active, but I have to really watch my carbohydrate intake and follow a low-glycemic diet. 

Tracy


----------



## myownway (Dec 5, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> A combination of regular exercise and eating better (for me) brought my lipid profile back into a healthy range. I have metabolic syndrome, so not only is it important for me to keep active, but I have to really watch my carbohydrate intake and follow a low-glycemic diet.
> 
> Tracy


Thank you very much . Was it only "eating better" or "eating less" too?


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 6, 2013)

" Thank you very much . Was it only "eating better" or "eating less" too? "

All my endocrinologist told me was to eat better, which in his opinion was a mostly low-glycemic diet, allowing for occasional high-glycemic treats. And exercise regularly, nothing too strenuous, but sustained moderate activity. 

Tracy


----------



## myownway (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks once again . For now we both decided to supplement Omega-3s, switch to whole-grains wherever possible and get some regular exercise... I guess that will probably be enough for me, since my levels are only a bit off, but from what I've read triglycerides are often raised because of birth control pills, hypothyroidism and insulin resistance and all of it applies to my wife to some extent (the last one the least, but still), so I'm worried if that will be enough to control her triglic. levels.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 6, 2013)

Exercise helps with high triglycerides. I know, exercise may lead to weight loss. But it does help with the numbers, and it is possible to be overweight and exercise regularly. Another thing people may not be familiar with is that alcohol intake can lead to high triglycerides also. Niacin supplements can help with triglycerides.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/triglycerides/CL00015/NSECTIONGROUP=2


----------



## myownway (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks . I know about the alcohol effect but in our case it shouldn't matter much. We basically stick to a glass of wine once or twice a week and a bit more, but not a lot, once a month on some family gathering or a party. I guess maybe we'll consider including niacin supplements if the omega3s and some exercise and dietary changes won't help enough.


----------



## kizzylove (Mar 14, 2014)

my husband had the same problem he started taking omega 3 capsules everyday and within a few months his triglycerides dropped significantly he didnt change his diet and didnt exercise so we think the omega 3's are what lowered his cholesterol


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2014)

High doses of niacin can cause the flush effect. This isn't bad, its the reason why you're taking niacin for high triglycerides. The niacin, once it reaches a high level in your blood causes the capillaries to expand thus allowing your blood to flush the triglycerides and other lipids out. 

When this happens, it feels like a sunburn. Speaking from experience (I take 1000mg niacin everyday ie. Simcor) it starts from the top of your head, and slowly works down across the back of your neck, and across your face. In the mirror, your face doesn't flush or turn red; but you feel like your head is on fire. Once the burning sensation travels to my shoulders and chest I don't feel it anymore. The head burning phase takes about 5 to 10 minutes. OF HELL. 

But since that is the purpose, and its helped with my levels greatly, I take it everyday anyway. I'm my endocrinologist's poster child for niacin.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Mar 15, 2014)

myownway said:


> *Out of your experience, what is the most successful way of battling high levels of triglycerides (and VLDL/LDL too)? *



I had a blood test in September that showed elevated triglycerides and LDL. I had been taking Omega-3s, but added Krill Oil. Also, I changed my exercise program to one emphasizing high intensity exercise rather than longer periods of low intensity. At my most recent blood test, the triglycerides were down by 100 points, and HDL had increased by 15 points (though LDL didn't change). I've only lost a small amount of weight (5 pounds), so body fat percentage hardly changed.


----------



## arch (Aug 3, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> When this happens, it feels like a sunburn. Speaking from experience (I take 1000mg niacin everyday ie. Simcor) it starts from the top of your head, and slowly works down across the back of your neck, and across your face. In the mirror, your face doesn't flush or turn red; but you feel like your head is on fire. Once the burning sensation travels to my shoulders and chest I don't feel it anymore. The head burning phase takes about 5 to 10 minutes. OF HELL.



I wish it was 10 or 15 minutes, for me it was 3+ hours at night.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 7, 2014)

arch said:


> I wish it was 10 or 15 minutes, for me it was 3+ hours at night.



Still? at what dose? Are you taking any aspirin?


----------



## RussianRoulette (Aug 16, 2014)

you need some cardio workout..walking..if you walk in your favorite place that big like walmart...or a mall..you sight see..and forget how much u walked.Lean meats:chicken,fish,shellfish.. (not fried)... http://allrecipes.com
lay off fast food..order less or go out less frequently.


----------



## seaturtle71 (Nov 3, 2015)

A couple apples a day will take your cholesterol down pretty rapidly. Without changing anything else in my diet but the addition of tow apples a day my cholesterol went from 230 to 185.


----------



## stargazer250 (Nov 18, 2015)

For me, a low carb diet solved the triglyceride and high cholesterol problem. Well, got it under control that Crestor alone couldn't help. it runs in my family, even in the skinny and fit people.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 3, 2015)

*http://www.livestrong.com/article/86930-foods-lower-triglycerides/
*

*Foods to Lower Triglycerides*

Last Updated: Apr 19, 2015 | By Janet Renee




A close-up of cooked soy beans. Photo Credit bhofack2/iStock/Getty Images Diet and lifestyle changes are the first line of defense when it comes to high triglycerides -- a type of fat carried in the blood that when elevated over time increases the risk of heart disease. The majority of the fats in your diet are in the form of triglycerides. In addition, when you eat excess calories or sugar, your body stores it in your fat cells in the form of triglycerides. Eating a nutritious diet that includes foods that promote healthy triglyceride levels can help decrease your heart disease risk.
*
Fish and Fatty Acids*

Fish are rich in long-chain omega-3 fatty acids that can lower triglycerides in the blood, according to a review published in the May 2012 issue of the journal "Biochemistry and Biophysics Acta." A pharmaceutical dose of 3.4 grams of fish oil daily reduces triglycerides 25 percent to 50 percent after one month, according to the review. Long-chain omega-3 fatty acids reduce the amount of triglycerides your liver makes while increasing the amount your liver is able to get rid off.


*Soy Protein*

Researchers in a Canadian study examined the effects of soy protein and isoflavones -- plant hormones found in soy -- on the triglyceride levels of participants over 50 years old. Twenty participants with high blood lipids ate a diet with 25 grams of soy protein for every 1,000 calories, either with or without isoflavones, for six weeks. The study found soy protein lowered triglycerides by 12 percent compared to animal protein. The soy isoflavones had no effect on triglycerides. The study was published in the April 2004 issue of the journal "Atherosclerosis."
*
Add Nuts to the Mix*

Because nut consumption is linked to a reduced cardiovascular risk, researchers have studied the effect of eating nuts on blood lipids. One study gathered data from 25 trials conducted in seven countries, involving 583 men and women with normal and high cholesterol. Researchers found that consuming an average of 67 grams of nuts daily decreased triglycerides by 10 percent in individuals with high triglycerides. The study was published in the May 2010 issue of the "Archives of Internal Medicine."
*
Eating for Healthy Triglycerides*

It's crucial to follow a diet filled with a wide variety of healthy foods. If you're interested in adding nuts to your diet, 67 grams is equivalent to 2.4 ounces. As for soy protein, you have various options such as tofu, edamame, soy nuts, natto, soybeans and soy meat substitutes. When it comes to fish, the American Heart Association recommends eating two servings each week if you're healthy. If you have high triglycerides, higher amounts can help, but you may not be able to get enough from diet alone, according to the association. Speak to your doctor about fish oil supplements if this is the case.


*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*http://sla-divisions.typepad.com/dbio/2009/05/lowering-triglycerides-dieting-exercise-niacin-statins-fibrates-nuts-fish.html
*​
*
*
*
*
*
*
*General Strategies for Reducing Triglyceride Levels*​ 



The question then becomes, how best to bring down triglyceride levels?
While many of us are loathe to hear it once again, regular exercise of at least one half hour and arguably a whole hour, several times a week, has a good record of lowering triglycerides.
Weight loss, often as little as a 10% drop, yet another often claimed panacea for all of life’s adult ills, actually also proves to be highly effective in dropping triglycerides. 
And boring as it is to hear, diet and exercise together work even better. 
*
Conventional Pharmaceutical Treatment of High Triglyceride Levels*​ 
By far, the most common drug interventions in the U.S. to lower triglycerides involve the use of prescription strength niacin and one or more of the statins. (See, for example, Bays, 2008, cited below). 
This combination has had fairly good results although certain forms of niacin may have cumulative liver toxicity in the long run, and liver function tests are recommended every six months.
Alternatively, particularly in Canada, and especially when dealing with diabetic patients, fibrate drugs are used. (See, for example, Barter & Ryle, 2006, Steiner, 2007, or Goldenberg, _et al_., 2009, cited below). 
*
Commercial Nutritional Supplement Approaches to Lowering Triglycerides*​ 
Far less commonly recommended, and with substantially fewer articles in the literature to support taking them include larger doses of Vitamin D, increased intake of glucomannan and other sources of soluble fiber, and certain soy concentrates.
*
Dietary Ingredient Approaches to Triglyceride Level Reduction: Nuts and Fish*​  
While a fairly wide variety of good dietary practices and food choices (eat more fruits and vegetables, prefer whole grains to refined ones, eat less red meat, etc.) are all recommended for the reduction of triglyceride levels, the two most common food items that are especially advisable are various nuts and fatty fish. 
The literature in favor of certain tree nuts (particularly walnuts, hazelnuts, and pistachios) as agents for lowering triglycerides has been quite favorable.
 Hopes for miracles from increased almond consumption have not yet been demonstrated in a very large scale clinical trial or via a rigorous meta-analysis , although many small studies are positive. 
Cashews, macadamias, and even the usually despised Brazil nuts have their triglyceride-lowering supporters, although their studies basically show that eating them is not necessarily bad for blood lipid levels in healthy people, as opposed to their being uniformly reliable agents for triglyceride reduction. 
It should be noted that in almost all these studies, funding was provided by nut producers, or the owners of companies whose products contain nuts.
 Nonetheless, those studies were all conducted by independent labs at schools of nutrition or medicine, and appeared in refereed journals with a longstanding reputation for scientific integrity.
Fish whose tissues have high lipid levels, and are known to be good sources for _omega-3_ fatty acids, such as sardines, herring, mackerel, and salmon are also routinely recommended, as are over-the-counter supplements containing _omega-3s. _


----------



## seaturtle71 (Mar 28, 2016)

Oatmeal and apples. After 8 weeks mine went from 260 to 180.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Mar 29, 2016)

I dropped my triglycerides 700 points by taking fish oil - 4 grams a day - combined with daily exercise and carbohydrate restriction. They're now "normal." It took approximately three months. How I avoided pancreatitis is beyond me...


----------



## seaturtle71 (Dec 29, 2016)

Eat beets, boiled, raw or juiced. They will lower everthing. My cholesterol is 135 and has been for decades. Everyone else in my family has dreadful numbers. I stayed at a ashram in Goa about 15 years ago and the the guru preached that beets cleaned the blood and balanced everything. He ate beets with every meal and insisted all his followers live on a diet of beets, garlic and lentils. I lasted about 9 days on this regime before fleeing and heading straight for a all you can eat buffet. the guru was a stinky old horn dog and I couldn't handle his endlessly wandering hands. He was obsessed with giving select woman and men tantric massages. I cringe when I think of his dirty long fingernails scraping across my flesh. His scraggly beard was always embedded with the bits of beets. 

Ever since i have eaten beets 4 times a week.


----------

